
Re: It looks like there will be no more public versions of PaX and Grsec - detaro
http://www.openwall.com/lists/kernel-hardening/2017/05/11/2
======
leni536
I really don't know what they want to achieve by not offering the source
publicly.

[https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/linux-
grsec.git/](https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/linux-grsec.git/)

There you have it, Debian provides the source, as they distribute the grsec
patched kernel. I just don't get it?

